
Should You Invest in the Long Tail? - naish
http://harvardbusinessonline.hbsp.harvard.edu/hbsp/hbr/articles/article.jsp?ml_action=get-article&articleID=R0807H&ml_issueid=BR0807&ml_subscriber=true&pageNumber=1&_requestid=203007
======
tialys
Couldn't tell you... I can't get to the article.

